# .htaccess



## Schuetze (10. Februar 2004)

Hallo, wenn ich eine .htaccess Datei erstelle und in ein Verzeichnis lege das geschützt werden soll mit den verweisen auf  die passwd Datei , sollte doch eigentlich beim zugriff auf das Verzeichnis bzw. eine Datei in diesem Verzeichnis eine Passwort abgefragt werden, das passiert aber nicht. Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (10. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

diese Funktion muss auch in den Einstellungen des Webservers aktiviert sein. Frag mal Deinen Provider. 


Dunsti


----------



## Schuetze (10. Februar 2004)

*eigener Server*

Ich habe einen eigenen Apache Server Laufen. Die Einstellungen sind die Standardwerte bei SUSE 8.2 . Der .htaccess habe ich mit chmod go+r die Recht gegeben.


----------

